
Will cPanel be the next IDE? - lupin_sansei
http://mattlock.blogspot.com/2007/04/will-cpanel-be-next-ide.html
======
AF
I'm not a huge fan of it, but my immediate thought was 'emacs'.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Check this out <http://robrohan.com/projects/9ne/>

